# Shut down during Windows update, now computer wont start



## Ryback (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a laptop that's only about 5 months old and runs Windows 8. When I had to pack it up to go, I went to shut it down, and it started doing the windows update. I closed the laptop, packed it up, and left. When I start it back up, I see a screen with two options: Troubleshoot and Power off your PC. When I click trouble shoot, this is what I see:
Refresh your PC, and Reset your PC, Advanced options.

When I click refresh my PC, it says "The drive where Windows is installed is locked. Unlock the drive and try again.
When I click reset, it says, "Unable to reset PC. A required drive partition is missing."
When I click advanced options, this is the screen.

http://i.imgur.com/g1aKNtF.jpg

Sorry for the bad picture. The four options are:


System Restore
System Image Recovery
Automatic Repair
Command Prompt

When I click System restore, it says I need to restart the PC, and select an OS and then select system restore, but I have no clue how to do that.
SIR says "The system cannot find the file specified (0x80070002)
Auto Repair says that it cannot fix my PC. No reason why.

If you need anymore information, just ask. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You will be extremely lucky to recover from this without starting afresh

The cause is without doubt the shutdown whilst the system was being updated


> I went to shut it down, and it started doing the windows update. I closed the laptop, packed it up, and left.


you just cannot do that.

The questions are - please
1. What is the make and full model of the laptop

2. Have you created, as is no doubt recommended in the user manual - the recovery DVD/or other media

3. Have you on an external drive or somewhere a backup of any vital data

4.


> When I click System restore, it says I need to restart the PC, and select an OS and then select system restore, but I have no clue how to do that.


In respect of that - when you restart, normally the first screen provides a boot option - on an F key - press that and check that you are booting to the hard drive or windows 8 if that is offered

5. If that gets you no further try this as the next step
Shut down
disconnect power cord
remove battery
hold down power button for a full 20 secs
reconnect power only
try again

If still no different proceed to 6

6. On the options select cmd prompt -post back when you have that please


----------



## Ryback (Dec 31, 2013)

1. iBuyPower iSeries-801 Link

2. I didnt create one, but I have a Windows 8 recovery disc. I couldn't get the computer to boot off of it.

3. No

4. Tried all three options, no luck

5. Starts saying preparing automatic repair, then goes to the same screen as before.

6. On CMD prompt now.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If you are, as you say, in a command prompt, try this:

Type *C*: and *enter *
Type* cd c:\windows\winsxs* and * enter* 
Type *del pending.xml *and * enter *
Restart your computer


----------



## Ryback (Dec 31, 2013)

When I type c: and press enter, it says "The system cannot find the drive specified."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

type
diskpart
then it should show that as the cmd prompt
now type list disk
what does it show please


----------



## Ryback (Dec 31, 2013)

"There are no fixed disks to show"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is not good
Please go back to my point 4 on post 2 and your reply on 3
What are the choices please for the boot options - when you say you tried all three


----------



## Ryback (Dec 31, 2013)

I've tried to boot from the three options but each time it takes me to the same trouble shooting screen.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Where you go from here, very much depends on how deep you are prepared to get involved and with respect your level of knowledge.

I would make the following points to you to help you make the decision
1. The disc is there as that is the Toshiba
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/storage/3361581/toshiba-mq01abd100-review/

2. The DVD is of course the optical drive and if you insert the recovery disc and then with the disc in select that as the boot option it should boot from the disc - you may need to enter setup and then uefi setting and disable secure boot

The third option RealtekPXE is a network boot - so you can forget trying that it is to boot from network device.

3. That however even if it works may well result in back to original condition and the loss of all your data

4. If you are competent and wish to try you can take out that Toshiba drive, normally you will find it underneath a panel on the base of the laptop or on some inside a slide drawer on the side of the laptop
PLEASE remember that once you go this far - your warrantry has likely gone out of the window.

You then connect that drive to another computer inside an enclosure which of course you will have to buy - you can then hopefully access the drive and recover your data, you can also then verify that the drive itself is OK

5. BY disconnecting that drive, there is a slight chance that when reconnected it may just work again but this is a slim chance.

6. I see that some people have had problems with the recovery disc supplied from iBuyPower and the forum does mention that some users have requested a replacement disc and these have been sent free of charge and worked OK

7. The problem is common when the computer is turned off during updates.
The solution - if not the reinstall - is not by any means easy
http://www.eightforums.com/installa...indows-8-hard-drive-locked-can-t-refresh.html


----------



## Ryback (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you for the help my friend. I will contact them about a replacement disc, and the link was helpful as well.

I will update later, thanks for the help and Happy New Year


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Best of luck with it and thanks for the New year wishes
All the best to you as well


----------



## Ryback (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you think it could be a hard drive failure?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not think it is hard drive failure I think it is serious file corruption caused as I said by the powering off during windows updates
UNLESS the laptop received a jolt or shock whilst the drive was running

On your screenshot post 9 showing hard drive BBS priorities you should have this#
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/325445-30-boot-priorities-bios

unless you have been changing UEFI firmware settings you want Windows Boot Manager as the boot priority for the hard disk


----------

